# [Wet Thumb Forum]-pix of my tank



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

hey guys, i just gave a first shot at aquascaping. before my tank was pretty much a jungle now i got some plants at good size. some stuff has to grow in since i just trimmed some of the plants.

some updates. its 2:50am, im not sure if the small changes i did are smart ones, so you decide. try to find out the changes haha: here they are:


































































1)small java fern friend gave me, temperaory there, i hope to buy a "red" java fern, its labelled that way at LFS but how do i tell since they dont got the lighting to show the red
2)that seems to be water sprite popping out of nowhere. the bunch is in the back of the tank.
3)MTS better not uproot my glossos. 1.5 hour of planting.
4)full tank. trimmed rotala indica on the left. bottom half of the plant didnt have leaves.
5)left size, that rotala indica will grow to the top in less than a week.
6)who the hell did this to my amazon sword??!!
7)cool red eh? cabomba
8)why is the glossos growing like that very thin near the glass?

oh yes, its definitly not complete. i still gotta add thin 10inch bog wood with my riccia on it. hopefully some red java fern.

for fish, ill have to decide after reading other thread i posted. blue ram pair + betta? is this a bad combo? most likely the rams wont breed since i got 7.5water.


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

hey guys, i just gave a first shot at aquascaping. before my tank was pretty much a jungle now i got some plants at good size. some stuff has to grow in since i just trimmed some of the plants.

some updates. its 2:50am, im not sure if the small changes i did are smart ones, so you decide. try to find out the changes haha: here they are:


































































1)small java fern friend gave me, temperaory there, i hope to buy a "red" java fern, its labelled that way at LFS but how do i tell since they dont got the lighting to show the red
2)that seems to be water sprite popping out of nowhere. the bunch is in the back of the tank.
3)MTS better not uproot my glossos. 1.5 hour of planting.
4)full tank. trimmed rotala indica on the left. bottom half of the plant didnt have leaves.
5)left size, that rotala indica will grow to the top in less than a week.
6)who the hell did this to my amazon sword??!!
7)cool red eh? cabomba
8)why is the glossos growing like that very thin near the glass?

oh yes, its definitly not complete. i still gotta add thin 10inch bog wood with my riccia on it. hopefully some red java fern.

for fish, ill have to decide after reading other thread i posted. blue ram pair + betta? is this a bad combo? most likely the rams wont breed since i got 7.5water.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Chinaboy,

That's a LOT better than your previous pictures. Your aquarium has really improved as it's grown in. Very nice!

Trimming the Cabomba has mae the entire aquarium look larger. Well done!

Best,
phil


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

8) Thats not glosso, I forget the name of the plant.

*Journal Database*


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Is it Elatine, then?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't think so, I've seen it on the invasive plant website.

*Journal Database*


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

It looks like glosso in the below pic to me. 
Due to the lenght / hight of the leaves I would guess it is grown under lower light levels.










*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Indeed, I have no objections if you called that glosso. What makes you think it's not?


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by 2la:
> Indeed, I have no objections if you called that glosso. What makes you think it's not?
> ...


http://www.picturetrail.com/2la
[/QUOTE]

Tula, was your comment for me?
If so I was making a comment on IUnknow's comment!



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by IUnknown:
> 8) Thats not glosso, I forget the name of the plant.


*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I was talking about this,









and the website I have I.D'ed it on is,

http://aquat1.ifas.ufl.edu/welcome.html

*Journal Database*


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

maybe its not a true aquatic. I can't remember where I saw it, maybe at a nursery or maybe on an Asian aquatic website.

*Journal Database*


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

That's an Elatine sp.

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Sorry IUnknown!
I'm not paying good enough attention I guess!!

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

thanks guys. any idea how to aquascape my tank? or should i let it grow in more so i can have bigger plants to work with.


----------

